# Best Black duck mount ever.......



## Nitro

Wish they were mine. Shane Smith has set the bar waaay high on this one. Superlative work, each bird is slightly different.

I truly love Black Ducks.


----------



## h20fowlin

I just wished i was married to the woman who let him put that mount in the dining room!

That's some kind of cool right there. Doesn't get any better than that


----------



## Hard Core

I agree. If you are in the area. It is an awesome trip just to see his show room and watch him and the guys create those birds.


----------



## Nitro

Shane has mounted  a few of my birds. 

He has my Gould's turkey from April 08 right now. Can't wait to get it back. It will be the crown of my Gobbler collection.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Great unique mount.


----------



## dognducks

I saw that on the refuge forums. Truely a work of art


----------



## MustangMAtt30

One of the prettiest things these eyes have ever seen.  Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Gut_Pile

that is awesome looking right there.


----------



## WaterfowlFreak

Im with you H2O....it took forever to convince my ole lady to let me move my greenwing in!  They are half the size of a Black.    

That is a beautiful mount!   What part of GA is Shane from?


----------



## Nitro

WaterfowlFreak said:


> What part of GA is Shane from?



Shane is located in NE Bama


----------



## wingding

Nitro, what does something like that cost?


----------



## Trizey

Yep, very nice.  I've been telling people for years about Shane.  His work is world class.

His shop is off of Hwy.72 in Bridgeport, AL.


----------



## MudDucker

Now that is a work of art.  Of course, I haven't seen that many black ducks in 25 years.


----------



## Nitro

wingding said:


> Nitro, what does something like that cost?



Lots. 

Shane does beautiful work, but he is NOT cheap.


----------



## MustangMAtt30

Nitro said:


> Shane is located in NE Bama



Is he the guy that was featured on "Flyway Highway" when they traveled to Bama for a show?  IIRC they had a fellow mount their Bull Cans.


----------



## Nitro

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Is he the guy that was featured on "Flyway Highway" when they traveled to Bama for a show?  IIRC they had a fellow mount their Bull Cans.



That was Shane. I couldn't watch that show for long. They are a couple of Gomers.


----------



## MustangMAtt30

Nitro said:


> That was Shane. I couldn't watch that show for long. They are a couple of Gomers.




I was impressed with Shane.  Those two on the other hand are a good lesson on how not to do it.


----------



## Nitro

In addition to being possibly the best Waterfowl Taxidermist on the planet, Shane is a World Class hunter. He has several World slams of the Wild turkey. Over 100 Longbeards to his credit. I hope to share a few days in the Duck blind in Arkansas with him this year.

He also killed a B&C Elk this year.

Great guy.


----------



## dawg2

Is that wall touched up?  The colors look funny around the mount.  How did you mount that to the wall?  Looks like photoshop to me.  Why is the light chain cut off in half link?


----------



## Chase Simmemon

Its photoshopped onto the wall, the mount is real, he just took a picture of his mount and a picture of his wall to see how it would look. Go to the refuge forum and its under the taxidermy section.


----------



## dawg2

Gotcha.  It is a nice mount, I was wondering why it looked funny  No way my wife would let me hang that in a dining room.


----------



## Boudreaux

MudDucker said:


> Now that is a work of art. Of course, I haven't seen that many black ducks in 25 years.


 
Haven't seen that many in GA.  Used to see a few back in LA.

Great looking mount, though!


----------



## dognducks

dawg2 said:


> Is that wall touched up?  The colors look funny around the mount.  How did you mount that to the wall?  Looks like photoshop to me.  Why is the light chain cut off in half link?



it says on the rufuge forum that he photoshopped it to see the finishing product if i remember correctly.


----------



## Backwater

He does great work, seen quiet a bit of it.


----------



## Nitro

Boudreaux said:


> Haven't seen that many in GA.  Used to see a few back in LA.
> 
> Great looking mount, though!



I kill a few in SC every year. Two years ago my best friend and I killed one apiece in Eutawville. His was banded in New Brunswick, Canada.

They don't like too much interaction with humans which rules out killing many in GA. 

Back in the day we killed em regular in Farmington off the Apalachee River......those days are gone forever.

Black Ducks are getting scarce. ( I'm sure someone here will be along soon to dispute my "internet expert" status.)


----------



## georgiaboy

Nitro said:


> Black Ducks are getting scarce. ( I'm sure someone here will be along soon to dispute my "internet expert" status.)



Nah, there is a bigger population than before.  Being an IE, here's my proof:  Last year I saw my first one, so there must be more now than years past! 

  I am kidding of course.  Well, I have only seen one and it was killed by someone else.  The kicker is, it was the FIRST duck he had ever killed.


----------



## Chase Simmemon

Me and my dad killed two black ducks last year, a drake and a hen, he shot one and I shot the other. Wished I had shot his because his had some bling on it. It was banded in Ontario in 2004.


----------



## Boudreaux

Nitro said:


> I kill a few in SC every year. Two years ago my best friend and I killed one apiece in Eutawville. His was banded in New Brunswick, Canada.
> 
> They don't like too much interaction with humans which rules out killing many in GA.
> 
> Back in the day we killed em regular in Farmington off the Apalachee River......those days are gone forever.
> 
> Black Ducks are getting scarce. ( I'm sure someone here will be along soon to dispute my "internet expert" status.)


 
Nitro, you just must not cover enough ground or water if you're not seeing as many black ducks!  

Last one I shot was in NC a few years ago.


----------



## swamphawg

Three or four years ago we were covered up in black ducks off the Savannah River. They must still be flying around some places.


----------



## Nitro

Boudreaux said:


> Nitro, you just must not cover enough ground or water if you're not seeing as many black ducks!
> 
> Last one I shot was in NC a few years ago.



You got me there. All I hunt is Lanier.


----------



## georgiaboy

Ouch, that hits close to home...  

Come with us when you aren't out living the good life OOS.


----------



## GADAWGS

COme to work with me, I see tons of em every day! Wait a minute, you said "ducks"


----------



## georgiaboy

DAWGS,   Lizzie asked about Stonewall this morning... she is looking forward to another boat ride and rock diving.  Ya'll staying in GA for opening weekend?  

Call me if you want to go scout sometime.  I need to ride you out to the ponds too.


----------



## GADAWGS

I will holler atcha


----------



## jard

theres a black duck in my avatar on the far right.  I thought it was a maasive mallard hen cause it was so much bigger than the rest of the greenheads.  It was also like 2 degrees in KY on the day I killed it and it made my limit so I never really looked at it until I got home!


----------



## BigBeaver

GADAWGS said:


> COme to work with me, I see tons of em every day! Wait a minute, you said "ducks"





I'm right there with you, brother!


----------



## h20fowlin

Speaking of avatars, theres a few or 7 in my avatar....one of the best hunts of my life...

Blacks coming in with mallards through the tree branches....wont ever happen again im sure.


Then that afternoon, we wore the divers out....

Needless to say, the water cooler talk that night was superb.


----------



## BigBeaver

Where were y'all hunting?  Please by vague, I don't won't to be accused of cyber-sniping on someone elses hole. Just curious as to what part of the world y'all were in.


----------



## Ducks4Me

yeah vague. gps cords. will be fine.


----------



## h20fowlin

We were in the southeastern region....Vague enough?


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

simply stunning


----------



## WaterfowlFreak

I've never killed em, just saw a few out in Arkansas.  Get this.  My bud and I had been out there awhile and waiting on the last two ducks for our limit.....We are loading up in the boat to head back to camp,  after I dropped two Grey duck to end the limit.

As we are about to crank up I see two Duck cupped headed for our decoys,  thought they were mallys, then they hit the water 20 yards on the outer edge of our spread.  BLACK DUCKS!

Those would have been a great addition for the 2 we had to get to limit out!  I'll have plenty more opportunitys at em though!


----------

